# wow can this really be done?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

ON a daily basis? lol thats insane.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Frankenprey Rawfeeding


----------



## Andrew Robert (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow!! And my wife thinks BARF is pretty radical.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I have pet rabbits, I couldn't get through it.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess the next step would be for them to catch the rabbits themselves. Tuke caught a vole under the snow last weekend, but I made her spit it out.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't see why this is shocking? Perhaps my background in wolf biology makes me immune... this is how carnivores have been eating for millions of years.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I have to say I'm with Angel  I find this kind of thing interesting xD 
After all the nature shows/research I've done... Nothing really makes me twitchy. In nature at least. At work, some things do.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Wild Wolf said:


> Don't see why this is shocking? Perhaps my background in wolf biology makes me immune... this is how carnivores have been eating for millions of years.


Not shocking to me(except that I have rabbits as pets, imagine if you had a pet lion and fed it dogs. Possibly not the best analogy but best I could come up with), I just have a very weak stomach... Combined with the crunching of bones does not a good combination make - for me.  I'm not sure yet if I can feed raw meat(I never have it at home for myself) much less a whole animal, lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Pet alligator and fed it dogs. Yeah, that would be pretty Yuck. 

I went through the whole thing, thinking how I probably would have skinned them first, and whether they should be wormed after eating them. And then I realized I totally wasted 5 minutes of my life.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

pets4life said:


> ON a daily basis? lol thats insane.


Feed nothing but rabbit? No - not only is it not a balanced diet but rabbit is VERY low in fat. Dogs NEED fat.

My guys sometimes catch, kill and eat the wild rabbits here. And back when I raised meat rabbits they got alot of rabbit (I skinned them first).


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Many people raise bunnies as food for the dogs. Mine eat em too but they catch the wild ones!


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

The other day my dog went after a big bunny. Perhaps I should not have interrupted.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Bear L said:


> The other day my dog went after a big bunny. Perhaps I should not have interrupted.


The one thing I can't stand is the rabbit death-squeal lol!!! :crazy: It makes me feel strange xD I'm not sure I could watch Koda kill/eat one while it squealed. Well. I could. But I would have a very displeased expression. Lol.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> The one thing I can't stand is the rabbit death-squeal lol!!! :crazy: It makes me feel strange xD I'm not sure I could watch Koda kill/eat one while it squealed. Well. I could. But I would have a very displeased expression. Lol.


That reminds me... the reason why I decided to not raise rabbits for dog food.

Is it loud enough to be heard 1/4 mile away? That was how far I had to recall my dog back. It might have been a jack rabbit.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

When my uncle's male, Jabo, killed a wild hare... We heard it screaming from about 1.5 miles away lol. Dronimoe (my wolf/GSD) took off in that direction and stole the rabbit before Jabo could eat it. 

Maybe it depends on the rabbit?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Originally Posted by *GsdLoverr729*  
_The one thing I can't stand is the rabbit death-squeal lol!!! :crazy: It makes me feel strange xD I'm not sure I could watch Koda kill/eat one while it squealed. Well. I could. But I would have a very displeased expression. Lol._

Originally Posted by *Bear L*  
That reminds me... the reason why I decided to not raise rabbits for dog food.


When you break a rabbits neck they die quietly. That's the method I use for my meat rabbits.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

When I was a teenager, I was babysitting for three kids who lived next to a couple of other kids who raised rabbit for the pot. The kids came in and asked if they could watch them butcher some rabbits. I said ok, so we went next door and watched the boy (about 13) hit the rabbits on the base of skull to kill them and then butcher them. 

The rabbits died instantly. There was no death scream. The intestines jumped about quite a bit, and that was gross. The kids I was babysitting actually had pet rabbits, but none of them were squeamish about it. It is one of the kind of kool things about living in a pretty rural area. 

If I had to make that decision today, I would have told the kids they could watch that sometime when their parents were there to give them the ok.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

A website i ran across says beaver is a carnivores favorite food?


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

When I was a kid we had a timberwolf/malamute. She ate my guineapig through the top mesh. Then a parakeet ripping the cage off the ceiling and through the cage, feathers everywhere. THEN- a negbors aggressive small breed and we had to get rid of her.
While my dog is on raw im not gonna encourage her killing because it leads to trouble.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

We have outdoor cats that leave been trying to engage us in a barter system. They leave dead things in various stages of consumption, hoping we'll trade for a bowl of kibble. Rabbits, mice, snakes, a rat, moles, and birds.


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

I hit a pheasant in the car yesterday, scooped it up, plucked it, cut it in to four chunks, Duke will be enjoying those this week. 

Quail are good to raise for meat, they grow really fast, breed madly, lay loads of eggs (you have to incubate them).


----------

